# who has the wackiest lookin skiff



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Post all pics of the wackiest looking skiff. Only 1 rule. If you think it's a skiff then it applys...Size doesn't matter.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2012)

These are from craigslist.

Built out of car hoods:








http://evansville.craigslist.org/boa/3872249824.html

Fun with plywood:








http://corpuschristi.craigslist.org/boa/3920811699.html


----------



## kooker (Feb 22, 2010)

2,500!? That dude's trying to make the best of craigslist


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

http://daytona.craigslist.org/bod/3909437603.html


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Saw 2 of those quadskis when I was in Stuart, no way would I spend $40k on that! For that kind of cash they should atleast be street legal.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

>


I wanna party with these guys!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

pure genious


----------



## rorcmattiello (Jul 17, 2013)

> my favorite!!


Or this one...sinking run style


----------

